# Different use of Oil Paint



## arteffect (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, I’m using oil paint a little bit different. Do you want to see how I’m using oil paint different? Could you please to subscribe my channel on YouTube? I really need your support. 
My YouTube video link about oil painting is: https://youtu.be/keBPgif0KVk


----------



## Raelene Lehmann (May 2, 2020)

Hi!
When I clicked on the video link, said video not available


----------

